# Grizzly 0781 mini mill--need info



## Rangemaster1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on the Grizzly 0781 mini mill.  I've been thinking of getting one for use primarily as an accurate drill press which would free up my knee mill for milling only.  Any comments would be helpful.

Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like it is new for 2015 and thay haven't gotten any in yet.   Scence you have a knee mill, I would look for a good floor model drill press and an X Y table for it. Would be alot cheaper and have a much bigger work envlope.


----------



## compsurge (Jan 9, 2015)

It looks comparable to the Harbor Freight Mini Mill: http://www.harborfreight.com/two-speed-variable-bench-mill-drill-machine-44991.html


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 10, 2015)

compsurge said:


> It looks comparable to the Harbor Freight Mini Mill: http://www.harborfreight.com/two-speed-variable-bench-mill-drill-machine-44991.html



No, the HF mini mill is a Sieg X2, just like the Grizzly G8689 (3x15 table). 

http://www.siegind.com/products_lis...ze_FrontProducts_list01-1325833166395=16.html

My guess is that this is maybe one of the Sieg SX2 series, although the base casting don't quite look right.  That series gets the upgraded motor (500W vs 350W) and larger table (4x18). 

Just a note: new Grizzly offerings frequently don't start shipping to customers until the May-June time frame.  So if you want it now, then you might want to look at the Little Machine Shop 3990 (although it doesn't have spindle speed readout).

Also, I would strongly recommend that you spend a bit more and size up a little.  That gets you into the Weis mill line that grizzly sells.  Customers seem to like the fit and finish of the Weiss mills over the Sieg mills, based upon comments on cnczone.

http://www.weiss.com.cn/product/&pmcId=59.html

$100 more gets you the G0758, which is similar to the Weis WMD16, with a bigger table and larger motor  and quill dro. A much bigger step up gets you to the G0704, which is similar to a Weis WMD20, and seems to be the top choice in small bench mills.


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 10, 2015)

The G0758 also has an R8 spindle compared to the MT2 of the Weis WMD16. (a big plus) I continue to look real hard at the G0758. I'm in no hurry to snatch one up and keep looking for some owners on here to post all the good, bad and ugly about it. Not all that much info out there yet, being it's a new offering. 

Mark


----------

